# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Any experience with Discountedpetproducts.net??

## Amy

I submitted an order on Monday, June 13.  They took the money immediately on placement of my order.  I went to check the status of my order because I hadn't gotten a shipping notice yet, and it says it still isn't processed.  Has anyone had experience with them before?  Do they normally take a long time to process orders?

----------


## Amy

I finally emailed them today because the order was still listed as unprocessed.  They order the products from a distributor, wait for them to get shipped to them, and then ship them out to the customer once they have them all.  Hence the wait time.  I took "unprocessed" as they hadn't even looked through it yet, but they have!  They are expecting the rest of my supplies to come in tonight and they should get shipped tomorrow  :Big Grin:

----------


## Froog

Cool! How long did you have to wait for them to be processed? When you get the products, tell us how good they were! I might use them if they are decient!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Amy

It took about 2 weeks from order time until until I received my shipment.  They were very prompt answering me when I was wondering where my products were.  I ordered 3 eco earth bricks, a waterfall, hydroballs, zoomed twisty vines, I can't even remember the rest of what was in there lol.  But the products were great other than the waterfall which I fixed myself.  I would recommend them because the prices were good.  Just not if you're in a hurry to get your products.

----------

